# مشروع قسم الطيران بملتقى المهندسين العرب



## بن عاطف (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعضاء ما رايكم ان نتبع المشاركات العمل ونتطوع كلنا اعضاء قسم الطيران بمشروع صغير بتكاتف الكل بالافكار والمعلومات والدعم المالي فانا اقترح مثلا ان نصنع طائره صغيره تتسع لبضعة اشخاص وتكون شراعيه وتحمل اسم مشروع ملتقى المهندسين العرب قسم الطيران وانا اول المشاركين بالافكار والمال ويوضع حساب مع ادارة الملتقى يحول اليه كل على حسب استطاعته


----------



## بن عاطف (24 أكتوبر 2011)

يا شباب يد الله مع الجماعه وينكم مش متحمسين لا تفكرون اني ابغى ااسوي مساهمه والحسكم انا مشارك تبرعا وتشجيعيا انا يمني مقيم في جده ومن رايي المشروع ينفذ في مصر ويقوم عليه الاعضاء واذا نجح يسوق عربيا ويلف في البلاد العربيه وفي بلاد الاعضاء المشاركبن فيه لقصد المعرفه وبان الشباب العربي قادر ان يصنع ويطمح وربما تكون بذره لانشاء مصنع عربي للطيران على غرار ايرباص و بوينغ


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي بن عاطف
اشرقت بنور افكارك على المنتدى
فلننطلق ونوحد قدراتنا في مشروع واحد
طائرة أو صاروخ
أي عمل جماعي سيكون له قيمة الجماعة​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام جميل جدا بس المهم التنفيذ 
الحمد لله انا كما قلت من قبل فانى اصنع طائره شراعيه ايضا وان نجح مشروعكم يمكن ان ندمج المشروعين ونعلى هدفنا عاليا فى تطوير الطائرات فى الوطن العربى والاسلامى
وشكرا


----------



## عمارx43 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم الخيرة وانشاء الله انا معاكم ايضا


----------

